# Netcraft top 10 - May 2010



## anomie (Jun 8, 2010)

FreeBSD is always on the list, but had a particularly strong showing last month. 

http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2010/06/08/most-reliable-hosting-company-sites-in-may-2010.html


----------



## FBSD (Jun 8, 2010)

*most reliable webhosters.*

Although this is a good result, the numbers are not 100% reliable. *Netcraft *only follows companies that can afford / want to pay a fee (GBP1250/yr)

I used to post these numbers on my FreeBSD News blog but have stopped doing so:
http://www.freebsdnews.net/2010/03/03/reliable-webhosts-february-2010/

*RootBSD*, another reliable hoster, for instance doesn't want to pay the fee, and hence they're not monitored.


----------



## anomie (Jun 9, 2010)

Fair enough. It's not a perfect measure, by any stretch. (Still, it's a very competitive group of hosting providers to be sitting at the top of.)


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 10, 2010)

Also remember that reliable servers is much more than just the OS, a large part is due to hardware, good management, OS configuration, etc.

Still nice advocacy though


----------



## oliverh (Jun 12, 2010)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Also remember that reliable servers is much more than just the OS, a large part is due to hardware, good management, OS configuration, etc.
> 
> Still nice advocacy though




>a large part is due to hardware, good management

... and if you have "bad" hardware or some lousy bios, then you need a real "good" operating system. "Good" in terms of "can cope with those problems" and that's the area of Linux. PR, hype aside, FreeBSD is good, but it fails more often than any other operating system if it comes to _real-world-problems_. Finally it's a "bad" world: lousy bioses, crappy USB devices etc. pp.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 12, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> ... and if you have "bad" hardware or some lousy bios, then you need a real "good" operating system. "Good" in terms of "can cope with those problems" and that's the area of Linux. PR, hype aside, FreeBSD is good, but it fails more often than any other operating system if it comes to _real-world-problems_. Finally it's a "bad" world: lousy bioses, crappy USB devices etc. pp.



Well, it might be nice to be a big enough fish to have your own hardware certification program, but this goes back to the old "Windows 95 Certified" stickers you'd find on the least usable junk ever made.  I'm pretty sure some of those "Winmodems" were just a jumper from the 5V pin to the ground (& a lot of random caps & ICs soldered around the board).  I do wonder what a good program would cost to set up, though, as opposed to the whole "hand us $50,000 and your garbage is certified" method.


----------



## anomie (Aug 23, 2010)

I hesitate to resurrect this thread, but July 2010's showing was really fantastic for FreeBSD. It dominated the top four spots, along with the tenth spot. 

http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2010/08/11/most-reliable-hosting-company-sites-in-july-2010.html

All the usual caveats apply - Netcraft's polling is not perfect, it's a pay to play club, it is the devil (or whatever your opinion)...


----------

